# helmet and goggles help



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

i need new goggles and a new helmet. I'm thinking about getting a pro tec helmet, either black or white and an anon. since most of the people on this forum no what their talking about, are these good brands, and do u like black or white helmets better.

what im thinking about getting
Pro-tec Snowboard Helmet Pro-Tec Ace Free Carve Snowboard Helmet

ANON Helix Goggles in Black/Silver Mirror Lens - No Sales Tax! Free Shipping Offer!

criticizm on how this will look is welcome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I prefer white...but don't really care about color.

Most important is to find a helmet and goggles that fit right, and fit well together.

I wear a RED hifi helmet, and dragon DX goggles. Both fitm me well and fit together (ie no gaps)


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

anon goggles are pretty nice. i have a pair and really like em. 

Pro-tec makes great skate/bmx helmets but i have no personal experience with thier snow helmets. They have been in business a long time so i'm sure they are nice as well.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Those products are good separate. As long as they work together, you'll be fine, but I can't attest to that.


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm got a RED Tantrum with Oakley Crowbars. They work great. There isn't a gap since it's got the little head strip to fill in the gaps though...


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

helmets & boots are fit items. No matter how much you spent or how cool they are, if they don't fit, it'll suck.

Smith Holt was the only helmet that fit my fat head, even though it wasn't my first choice. 

only goggles that seemed to fit with it all was Smith and Von Zipper. 

Not bad choices, but if I had got a Giro helmet with Smith goggles without trying them on, I would have been in a world of hurt.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

if i wear my helm with my goggles i have a little gap between the top
of my goggle and my helm (1cm) is that bad?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Biggs said:


> If it is skin showing, I would say yes. If the space is taken up by actual padding from your goggles, I'd say you're fine.


no skin is showing...
but don't have cash for new goggles, why is it bad?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't believe that safety has now turned to Fashion Faux Pas. White shoes are now OK after Labor Day, but skin showing between the helmet and the goggles is going to get you on Page Six? 

Wow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

if it is only a fashion thing i don't care
don't matter how i look
its how i ride that counts ^^


----------

